# Here is my own soap recipe.



## shahzadsenior (Nov 12, 2014)

Ingredients and its quantity:-
Water = 237 grams,
Oil     = 714  grams,
Lye    = 110 grams.

By this recipe i made soap but it has some problem like not having suitable foam quantity. 
What other ingredients in need to add and at which stage for increasing the quantity of foam.

Help me out guys!


----------



## welsh black (Nov 12, 2014)

You will have to tell us which oils you used and what percentages.  Also when did you make the soap as time is a factor.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 12, 2014)

Aye, what oils did you use?  When listing them, also mention why you want them in this recipe, so that people don't suggest some changes that won't help you.

You talk about what to do at what stage - can you tell us more about YOUR process, so that the answers can be more effective?

Lastly, how old is the soap?  It might well just need mroe time to be really good.  I have seen soaps go from junk to jubliation in a few months of curing.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yup, will need to see your total recipe to help you out with it.  Once you post it we can give suggestions.  But as Effy said let us know what qualities you are looking for in the end.


----------



## shahzadsenior (Nov 13, 2014)

Respected members,

Its canola oil that was using in soap making. Main problem is to minimum bobbles. 
Suggest me guys.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 13, 2014)

Can I ask where reading on this site did you settle on that recipe?

Make this - 

20% CO
50% palm or lard
30% olive oil

That will work a lot better than just canola.  You need to have a mix of oils that bring different qualities to a soap.


----------



## Susie (Nov 13, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Can I ask where reading on this site did you settle on that recipe?
> 
> Make this -
> 
> ...



^What Effy said!

I would add that there is a reason that those three oils are the mainstays of most soap recipes.  They just work.  And those proportions are pretty close to perfect.  I might add Castor Oil 5% for bubbles, but that is me being a bubble addict.


----------

